# AVMA Passes Rabies Waivers



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*AVMA (American Veterinary Medical Association) EXECUTIVE BOARD PASSES ANNUAL RABIES VACCINATION WAIVER* http://www.avma.org/about_avma/gove...ion/Resolution_2_rabies_vaccination_Final.pdf
_ "...AVMA recognizes some animals might require a waiver from rabies vaccination because the vaccination poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal..."_

Permission Granted to Cross-Post


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Kris.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Thank you for sharing Kris.


My pleasure!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you and great job! Kudos on all their hard work.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if I can get a waiver now in Washington state. I have been waiting on something like this.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Can anyone use this, or does there need to be a documented proof that an animal has an underlying condition?


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

brandypup said:


> thank you and great job! Kudos on all their hard work.


You're welcome -- the dogs are worth it all!


----------

